# Old compressor



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Well working on another project. It's an old military compressor that was made for the USA Air Force. It has less than 600 hrs on it, with a Onan 6.5 hp twin. Did some work on it and got it running. It is a vain type pump which is air cooled along with the engine. It shouldn't work too hard too supply air if I choose for spraying even with the small air tank it can maintain 120 psi without moving the pressure gauge down (Already ran my sprayer to test it out). Pumps up to 220 psi where I have it set. Don't know if I will use it for that but if I need it I have it. 6 volt starter . The thing holds 7 qts. of oil which it does not smoke so the rings are good along with the valves. Not a bad find for $200. 00 bucks.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That's cool.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> Well working on another project. It's an old military compressor that was made for the USA Air Force. It has less than 600 hrs on it, with a Onan 6.5 hp twin. Did some work on it and got it running. It is a vain type pump which is air cooled along with the engine. It shouldn't work too hard too supply air if I choose for spraying even with the small air tank it can maintain 120 psi without moving the pressure gauge down (Already ran my sprayer to test it out). Pumps up to 220 psi where I have it set. Don't know if I will use it for that but if I need it I have it. 6 volt starter . The thing holds 7 qts. of oil which it does not smoke so the rings are good along with the valves. Not a bad find for $200. 00 bucks.


So are you going to do a American Restoration on it

Show us some before pictures, and then the one, two , three,,,,, Ta Da:thumbup:


----------

